# Charges against Bundy & Others Dismissed



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good to see....



> A federal judge dismissed all charges against Nevada rancher Cliven Bundy, his two sons and another man on Monday after accusing prosecutors of willfully withholding evidence from Bundy's lawyers.
> 
> U.S. District Judge Gloria Navarro cited "flagrant prosecutorial misconduct" in her decision to dismiss all charges against the Nevada rancher and three others.
> 
> "The court finds that the universal sense of justice has been violated," Navarro said.


Charges against rancher Cliven Bundy, three others are dismissed | Fox News


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

All their Supporters and Cattlemen Horseback Supporters and Militiamen & Women and Constitutional Patriots and Tea Party Type supporters are vindicated by this also ...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The guberment bullies didn’t get their way.....they should pay all legal fees also.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

In remembrance of Robert Lavoy Finicum, may he smile down upon us all.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Odd...the female judge, appointed by Obama, was the one who dismissed the case....at the same time there is a petition going around to have her impeached...over the Bundy case.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

However dismissed charges can be refiled.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> However dismissed charges can be refiled.


Not in this case. They can not be refiled.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Real justice would be to have all the offending agents and lawyers fired and loose their pensions. The Bundy’s should be reembursed for their losses plus.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Charges Against Rancher Cliven Bundy, Three Others Dismissed, Can Not Be Rebrought


https://www.weaselzippers.us/370403-charges-against-rancher-cliven-bundy-three-others-dismissed-can-not-be-rebrought/


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Should have figured the FBI would be the main culprit here as well as the DOJ. I'm also betting these are Obama prosecutors due to the length of time this trial has been pending....

"Either the government lied or [it's actions were] so grossly negligent as to be tantamount to lying."
- Judge Andrew Napolitano

Former head of the FBI, Comey, says that the FBI was only "Extremely Careless" (- Just kidding on the last part.)


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rstanek said:


> The guberment bullies didn't get their way.....they should pay all legal fees also.....


Ain't gonna happen. Not no way. Not no how.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Former head of the FBI, Comey, says that the FBI was only "Extremely Careless" (- Just kidding on the last part.)


 Oh that's funny...::clapping::


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Dismissed with or without prejudice?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

F*** the SPLC and the Prius they dove in on ...


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Good on them but we all know they will have feds watching them for the rest of their lives waiting for a single screw up to get them on.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They same charges can not be filed but bet they could come up with others . There is always away to charge you with something.


----------

